# Honda engine GCV 160



## gusrosal (Mar 2, 2011)

I need to know what kind of glue to use to put back an engine together (Honda GCV 160). I pulled it apart to repair a stuck valve. Thanks for the help:wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Honda has a sealant that they recommend for this(Honda # 08717-1194). I use high temperature silicon sealer and have never had an issue.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------

